# A couple of my new fish



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

Tangerine Tiger, Wild caught Copadichromis mloto undu, OB peacock, yellow balze, Sciaenochromis fryeri German strain


----------



## piranhaBill (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice fish! Nice pictures too. I always seem to get reflection of the glass.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

No discus after all? I am sitting here with a tank of 13 scared fish. I miss my africans


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Sheff said:


> Tangerine Tiger, Wild caught Copadichromis mloto undu, OB peacock, yellow balze, Sciaenochromis fryeri German strain


Very nice additions.

Where did you get the OB Peacock? I had a yellow and blue OB Peacock for a number of years but unfortunately he passed away and I haven't been able to find another one.
--
Paul


----------



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

Those cichlids came from Malawi Cichlids Canada from Damian. He's a very nice guy and has beautiful fish. Can't get away from the Africans


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Sheff said:


> Those cichlids came from Malawi Cichlids Canada from Damian. He's a very nice guy and has beautiful fish. Can't get away from the Africans


Just met the other half of MCC, i pick up my 180 from him tomorrow.


----------



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

I've only met Damian so far both bought and sold to and from him. I've always seen nice quality and good selection at his Mississauga location. I live in Scarborough but worth the drive


----------



## piranhaBill (Aug 8, 2014)

Sheff said:


> I've only met Damian so far both bought and sold to and from him. I've always seen nice quality and good selection at his Mississauga location. I live in Scarborough but worth the drive


I've stocked my tank from Damian as well. Have bought about 30 fish from him. Basically one of everything from his website. All doing well and healthy. Bought them young and growing them out. Many are starting to show their colours. Great guy to deal with.

Nice additions for sure sheff!


----------

